# Leaving Ireland in 4 weeks and breaking O2 contract will cost 000's



## scottledeuce (18 Dec 2012)

Basically I'm wondering should I just do a runner as they are not going to track me down for the sake of that and I have no intention of returning to Ireland in the next 7 years so I don't really care if they put a bad mark on my credit.

I know it's dishonest but I've paid them enough over the years and over and beyond the value of my handset so my conscience is clear on it anyway and whether it's right or wrong I feel I don't owe them anything. 

Best advice I've heard is they will probably send a few solicitors letters but in reality wont do anything as I'm not here and have nothing of value here in Ireland.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2012)

What is the break fee?  

Is it really big enough to justify that? 

How much is your monthly contract and how long more will it last? Would it be worth keeping it?


----------



## Boyd (18 Dec 2012)

What contract? For how long, how much is it? Have you tried talking to O2, explaining the situation. Where does the 000's come from? Serious lack of useful information here


----------



## Lightning (18 Dec 2012)

Have you asked if you can downgrade to a lower tariff for the remainder of the contract term? 

Could you give the phone and contract to someone else?


----------



## Time (18 Dec 2012)

The reality of the situation is they won't chase the money in any serious way. 

A few letters from them. A few from their tame debt collection agency and one from them on what looks like a solicitors letterhead. Once they realise you are not around the debt will be written off. They won't do court as they will not be able to properly serve you. 

Note that phone companies are not members of the ICB so no need to worry there.

Do what you feel is right, I am just stating in reality what they are likely to do.


----------



## scottledeuce (18 Dec 2012)

Time said:


> The reality of the situation is they won't chase the money in any serious way.
> 
> A few letters from them. A few from their tame debt collection agency and one from them on what looks like a solicitors letterhead. Once they realise you are not around the debt will be written off. They won't do court as they will not be able to properly serve you.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the useful info, In reality I extended my contract somehow by verbal word of mouth a month or two back without even knowing it at the time
I thought this was a bit sneaky and I know two wrongs don't make a right but I wont be back and I'll just tell them from abroad to shove it, It will be minimum subscription for 10 months I owe them so not sure of the exact figure but I guess they were asking for about €250 to release me from it.


----------



## Time (18 Dec 2012)

For €250 there is no chance of them going after you.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2012)

Your post title is a bit exaggerated so



> *Leaving Ireland in 4 weeks and breaking O2 contract will cost 000's*



For €250 , I don't think it's worth blacklisting yourself. You should contact them and see can you come to a deal.


----------



## Palerider (18 Dec 2012)

As a general rule may I suggest all alternatives are considered before walking away from any contract. Do not be rash and do not only rely upon anonymous posters offering advice which may or may not be correct. 

In this instance my 10 cents would be to call the customer services section and calmly explain the situation stressing that ' verbal' contract renewal which it seems was not made clear to you. Offer to return the handset if needs be, they are unlikely to accept but it would add to your negotiation, follow this call up with a letter and keep a copy.


----------



## Bronte (19 Dec 2012)

I think Paleriders suggestion is the best.  OP does not know if he really will stay abroad and life is funny and he may need to raise credit in Ireland in the future and it would be a very silly thing to allow the costs of a phone contract to jeopardise this.


----------



## ajapale (19 Dec 2012)

Palerider said:


> Dont not be rash and do not only only rely upon anonymous posters offering advice which may or may not be correct.
> 
> In this instance my 10 cents would be to call the customer services section and calmly explain the situation stressing that ' verbal' contract renewal which it seems was not made clear to you.
> 
> Offer to return the handset if needs be, they are unlikely to accept but it would add to your negotiation, follow this call up with a letter and keep a copy.



That seems like very sensible advice from Palerider.


----------



## huskerdu (19 Dec 2012)

O2 aren;t only an Irish company you know.....

I have no idea how likely they would be to link you abroad to your account in Ireland, but the world is a small place these days,  

I agree that you should contact customer services. If need be, get more information on the law wrt phone selling and make clear that you feel you were treared fairly and threaten the ombudsman.


----------



## Time (19 Dec 2012)

The Ombudsman has no role here.


----------



## Jim2007 (19 Dec 2012)

scottledeuce said:


> Basically I'm wondering should I just do a runner as they are not going to track me down for the sake of that and I have no intention of returning to Ireland in the next 7 years so I don't really care if they put a bad mark on my credit.



Have you actually spoke to the company and explained your situation or is this a unilateral decision?  Have you checked if your contract says anything about being able to terminate the contract early, if you are leaving the country?  The reason I'm asking is that most telecos here in Switzerland are willing to except this as a valid reason for terminating the contract earlier that agreed.


The other think to keep in mind is that while you may not intend to return to Ireland in the next 7 years, there are any number of reason why you might have to come sooner than expected.  So there is no point in burning your bridges until you have explore all other possibilities first.


----------

